# Fancy a drink: Avoid alcohol three days a week, doctors warn?



## Bluesman (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw this on the news here today in the UK. I was having a giggle at the thought of how many people would take any notice of this statement. ( Avoid alcohol three days a week )

I haven't had a drink for about three years now but thats simply because i always felt bloomin awful after having a drink so i just packed it in and now i don't miss it at all.

 I'm not against booze in any way shape or form but i do think here in the UK we have a major problem with alcohol abuse. It's not just the young i'm talking about but right across the board, i work closely with about 20 people and i know at least three are "a bottle of wine a night" through the week and then at weekend it's party time !! 

I can't see anyone taking any notice of this at all, we live in a culture of "work hard play hard" which means getting sloshed at the weekend and chillin with a bottle through the week. 

Is this just the UK ? How often do you part take in a tipple ? 


[h=1][/h]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't think of a single positive thing to say about this poison; I'm against it in every way. Maybe if it hadn't almost completely destroyed the relationship I had with my mother I'd have a totally different opinion, but I've already seen the damage it can do.

Banning it totally would do nothing, but I think more moderation can only be a good thing. Drinking until your body pushes it all back out is obviously too far, and I see it all too often.


----------



## Winston (Oct 23, 2011)

I like my beer.  Hoppy, malty, bitter, frothy.  I only imbibe on weekends.  If I have even ONE drink, my wife drives.

Enjoy what you like, but set limits.  Balance will keep you healthy.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 23, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I can't think of a single positive thing to say about this poison; I'm against it in every way. Maybe if it hadn't almost completely destroyed the relationship I had with my mother I'd have a totally different opinion, but I've already seen the damage it can do.
> 
> Banning it totally would do nothing, but I think more moderation can only be a good thing. Drinking until your body pushes it all back out is obviously too far, and I see it all too often.



Choosing not to drink is always the smarter decision -- especially if there is alcoholism in your family.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 23, 2011)

There are more old drunks than there are old doctors.  (anonymous quote sometimes attributed to writer Anatole France)


----------



## Anders Ämting (Oct 23, 2011)

I like my daily two glasses of wine, thank you very much.

Actually getting drunk is overrated, though. I really don't see the appeal.

Anyway, last I heard doctors claimed moderate alcohol consumption on a daily basis was good for your health. Besides, if you are going to consume what is basically a mild poison, I believe it's better to drink a little of it each day then drinking a _lot _of it in one go during the weekend.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 24, 2011)

Anders Ämting said:


> I like my daily two glasses of wine, thank you very much.
> 
> Actually getting drunk is overrated, though. I really don't see the appeal.
> 
> Anyway, last I heard doctors claimed moderate alcohol consumption on a daily basis was good for your health. Besides, if you are going to consume what is basically a mild poison, I believe it's better to drink a little of it each day then drinking a _lot _of it in one go during the weekend.



I could not agree more Anders. how can wine exists without on indulging in a two-glass a day?
what wine do you like? any special brand?
the other baffling things is how does one conclude a three day restriction from a two or even a four day one?
how are these studies conducted on how much wine consuption should be had?


----------



## moderan (Oct 24, 2011)

I moderate. Don't drink every day, haven't been drunk since 2002 and maybe six or seven years before that. I'm having a highball glass of Jagermeister right now, hoping it makes me sleepy.


----------



## j.w.olson (Oct 24, 2011)

Nacian said:


> the other baffling things is how does one conclude a three day restriction from a two or even a four day one?
> how are these studies conducted on how much wine consuption should be had?



Avoid alcohol three days a week, doctors warn - Telegraph

No real description or mention of any studies there, but the argument of letting your body and liver recover sounds plausible. Or it might be pseudoscience.

---


I drink a glass of my brother's mead or a hard cider every week or two.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 24, 2011)

j.w.olson said:


> Avoid alcohol three days a week, doctors warn - Telegraph
> 
> No real description or mention of any studies there, but the argument of letting your body and liver recover sounds plausible. Or it might be pseudoscience.
> 
> ...



that is very good if you do not like certain alcohols.
I am not a fan of cider I am guessing homemade is different from the commercial ones.


----------



## Rustgold (Oct 24, 2011)

When I was growing up, people would say that you needed to have a few drinks before it would taste nice.  I simply saw no point in drinking something that didn't taste nice, or you had to hide it orange juice to like; so I never bothered.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 24, 2011)

Rustgold said:


> When I was growing up, people would say that you needed to have a few drinks before it would taste nice.  I simply saw no point in drinking something that didn't taste nice, or you had to hide it orange juice to like; so I never bothered.



very very true...I only drink wine if it is nice or fruity.
the same with champagne...unless it is zesty and fruity then I won't bother.
Apart from maybe Gin or very expensive Whiskey then Iwon't bother.
The taste in food and drinks is very important to  me.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 24, 2011)

Rustgold said:


> When I was growing up, people would say that you needed to have a few drinks before it would taste nice.  I simply saw no point in drinking something that didn't taste nice, or you had to hide it orange juice to like; so I never bothered.



haha....I  like your expression of
I like hidding with orange juice...actually cocktails can be nice if prepared properly.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 24, 2011)

I drink a few times a month, wine or beer, usually with dinner, and generally 1-3 drinks, although occasionally more. I drank a fair amount in my 20s. As soon as my bar is complete in my entertainment room, it is actually my goal to drink slightly more often - to have a glass or two of wine once a week - and have people over more often.

Moderation is key. I think there would be less of a problem here if how to drink was something parents taught their older adolescents, rather than living in a culture where teen drinking is absolutely taboo and one learns about it through binge drinking at clandestine parties.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Oct 24, 2011)

> I like my beer.  Hoppy, malty, bitter, frothy.  I only imbibe on weekends.  If I have even ONE drink, my wife drives.



Has anyone else noticed that addicts always refer to their drug of choice with statements like this: "I like my... (alcohol)(weed)(smack)(coke)etc....? Like it's something that belongs to them but rarely lasts that long while they have it.

I'm not against any drug and it's up to the person to use/take whatever they want and reap the consequences. I'd just like to see more valid education about effects of all drugs and if doctors are saying this then they are just adding a bit more information. It's up to the individual to decide whether the drug is that important to them that having it every day may affect their health.


----------



## Winston (Oct 24, 2011)

Amber Leaf said:


> Has anyone else noticed that addicts always refer to their drug of choice with statements like this: "I like my... (alcohol)(weed)(smack)(coke)etc....? Like it's something that belongs to them but rarely lasts that long while they have it.
> 
> I'm not against any drug and it's up to the person to use/take whatever they want and reap the consequences. I'd just like to see more valid education about effects of all drugs and if doctors are saying this then they are just adding a bit more information. It's up to the individual to decide whether the drug is that important to them that having it every day may affect their health.



I worked in a Twelve-Step / Recovery home for teenage addicts for a few years, while putting myself through college.  If I in any way "sound" to you like an addict, it's because of my proximity to preachy, weepy, self-righteous know-it-alls that won't take personal responsibility for their actions.

This myth about "education" is counterproductive.  REAL addicts KNOW they are hurting themselves.  Bystanders that make excuses for them (or muddy the waters by comparing them to casual users) are enablers, and uneducated themselves.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 24, 2011)

It,s a shame the human body is not transparent so we could see what booze,drugs and fatty foods do to our bodies. 

That would be such a good way to stop people from self abuse.

I use to love going out with the lads and having a blast, but then i was young and stupid. Now and i'm old and stupid but i have slowly given up booze and alot of food that is bad for me, apart from my one and only vice. Chocolate !! To hell with a long life and keeping fit, i'll burn out rather than fade away and i'll be happy unless my body finds some way of telling me to STOP.

The key to all is simple MODERATION boring boring boring.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 24, 2011)

Winston said:


> REAL addicts KNOW they are hurting themselves.



Not all, but many "real" addicts are in deep denial -- and don't believe they're hurting themselves or anyone else.


----------



## Winston (Oct 24, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Not all, but many "real" addicts are in deep denial -- and don't believe they're hurting themselves or anyone else.



Point taken, but 'education' does not fix these folks.

And brushing with a wide stroke (i.e. "all users are potential addicts") only emboldens real addicts to excuse their behavior / sickness.  They see their behavior as only marginally anti-social and destructive.

I'll never forget this one guy I met when I worked in the jail.  He was a meth-head.  He was positive that everyone used dope, and the cops used meth (How else do they stay up all night, duh?).  It's more than denial.  It's chemical-induced psychosis.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 24, 2011)

Your right Winston my daughter helps to treat alot of people in rehab and she tells me all kinds of crazy things, but one word does come up more than any other ? Psychosis. The treatment for this is difficult depending on the paitent but drugs are just so distructive and lives are ruined, it's such a waste.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Oct 24, 2011)

> This myth about "education" is counterproductive. REAL addicts KNOW they are hurting themselves. Bystanders that make excuses for them (or muddy the waters by comparing them to casual users) are enablers, and uneducated themselves.



A real addict is never in full posession of knowing what they are getting into until after they are hooked. Anyone with an addictive personality will become addicted but better understanding of the stigma and chemical/physical properties of drugs would help stop addicts becoming used by those who would take advantage of their destructive nature.

I also have a lot of understanding of this area and I understand that 12 step programmes do not have a big success rate and there are better ways of helping people who suffer from addiction.


----------



## Winston (Oct 24, 2011)

Amber Leaf said:


> I also have a lot of understanding of this area and I understand that 12 step programmes do not have a big success rate and there are better ways of helping people who suffer from addiction.



Better ways to help?  Like this...

Ramones - Gimme Gimme Shock Treatment (Live) - YouTube


----------



## JosephB (Oct 24, 2011)

Amber Leaf said:


> I also have a lot of understanding of this area and I understand that 12 step programmes do not have a big success rate and there are better ways of helping people who suffer from addiction.



"Success rates" are extremely hard to track and measure. On thing is for sure, they're very low for 12 step programs -- but that's because people don't actually work through the 12 steps. Imagine that. The people I know who have long-term recovery in 12 step programs have  one thing in common -- they follow the program to the letter and go through  all 12 steps -- some of which are ongoing. They go to the meetings and participate. At some point, they sponsor other addicts and alcoholics. Almost everyone I know who has relapsed stopped doing these things. There are also lots of people out there who have gone to a few  meetings, relapsed and then swear that 12 step programs "didn't work for them." No kidding!

There are other programs. Some of which are secular versions of AA, NA etc. And I'm not claiming 12 step programs as the ONLY way.  I've never heard of a program that can claim higher recovery rates -- again, I'd be skeptical, because they're so hard to track and measure. As far as I know, there is no cure -- so all of them must require some ongoing participation -- so I'm betting they're no more successful than the 12 step programs. If you know of something, I'm all ears.


----------



## Mystery (Oct 24, 2011)

The uk is a giant den of debauchery. Please don't take England seriously when you are thinking about making broad world stereotypes.


----------



## Robdemanc (Oct 29, 2011)

I drink at times.  But I always feel better on the days I don't drink.  But I think alcohol has its plus points, the trick is finding what they are.  I find a couple of drinks can stimulate my brain and cause ideas to flood in.  A small drink before bed can be sedating.   Getting blind drunk and crashing out is just body abuse.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok...  I drink on the Fridays and sometimes Saturdays, only and only in moderation these days.  Over the past year I found myself drinking excessively, due to some personal issues.  It got so out of hand, I couldn't walk past a bottle shop without getting itchy fingers.  So I had to do something about it, before it really spiralled.  I did what I always do in such situations...  Baby steps.  I drank one less glass everynight until I had it down to one glass a night, then 4 glasses a week, now only on Fridays and some Saturdays.  And no more than two glasses.  I guss I cought myself out before I became a full blown alcoholic.  I can see how it can happen and I have seen some of my own friends families in turmoil due to alcoholism.  
I think a liitle splurge on the weekend is fine and not drinking whilst one is drepressed.  That's my opinion on the matter.


----------



## felix (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm prone to a glass of whisky on a Friday, but I haven't been drinking all that much this year. I'd consider having three glasses to be quite the party...which is perhaps very sad.


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 31, 2011)

Maggie, it's good that you were able to exercise self-control. We also have a culture of excessive drinking, where if you're not drinking at the end of every day and all day at the weekends, there's something wrong with you. Due to personal pressures, I've also found it's quite easy to have 1-3 drinks every evening to 'take the edge off'. The truth is that going to the gymn, playing an instrument or engaging in almost any other activity is healthier for you than drinking. I still enjoy the occasional tipple, but never before the sun goes down and never when I'm driving. 

Because I'm so susceptible to hangovers these days, I can't drink shooters and cocktails and things- unless I'm looking forward to a full day of trying not to throw up on myself the next day.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 31, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> We also have a culture of excessive drinking, where if you're not drinking at the end of every day and all day at the weekends, there's something wrong with you.



I no longer drink -- and I can count on my thumbs the times I've had anyone even question it, and I'm around a fair number of people who still do a good amount of drinking. I really expected people to say, oh come on have a drink, or ask me why I'm not drinking -- and it just doesn't happen.

One thing that does surprise me, our circle of friends and acquaintances includes mostly people from their late 20's through late 30's, early 40's, and there are still quite a few people who have a college drinking mentality -- that maybe once a week or so or at parties, the idea is to get hammered. And these are people with kids who have to get up Saturday and Sunday morning and function and get things done. I really expected that more people would outgrow that. It's sort of embarrassing sometimes -- why we sometimes cut out of parties at 11:00 or so, before things get ridiculous.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 31, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> Maggie, it's good that you were able to exercise self-control. We also have a culture of excessive drinking, where if you're not drinking at the end of every day and all day at the weekends, there's something wrong with you. Due to personal pressures, I've also found it's quite easy to have 1-3 drinks every evening to 'take the edge off'. The truth is that going to the gymn, playing an instrument or engaging in almost any other activity is healthier for you than drinking. I still enjoy the occasional tipple, but never before the sun goes down and never when I'm driving.
> 
> Because I'm so susceptible to hangovers these days, I can't drink shooters and cocktails and things- unless I'm looking forward to a full day of trying not to throw up on myself the next day.



Thanks...  If I had let it go, I would have been an alcoholic by now, for sure.


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 1, 2011)

I come from a line of alcoholics, so I'm always wary of that line between self medicating and self destructing. Every now and then I do a self-imposed 1-2 month alcohol ban, just to prove to myself that I can.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 1, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> I come from a line of alcoholics, so I'm always wary of that line between self medicating and self destructing. Every now and then I do a self-imposed 1-2 month alcohol ban, just to prove to myself that I can.



Well done.  Good for you.  I am so in control right now, I don't even have the feel or want to drink.  So one or two glasses on a Friday night is good enough for me.  And sometimes I don't even get a chance with a busy lifestyle.


----------

